# Two Plants for ID



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Can someone ID these two plants for me? 
Top: 








Side: 









Plant 2


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

_Ludwigia glandulosa_ and _Hydrocotyle verticillata_ (spelling?)


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Looks about right.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Thank you very much! If the second plant is H. Verticillata is the terrestrial form any different? Because I'm certain I've got fields of these guys in the backyard now.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Jeffww said:


> Thank you very much! If the second plant is H. Verticillata is the terrestrial form any different? Because I'm certain I've got fields of these guys in the backyard now.


Hydrocotyle verticillata can grow under water or in humid, moist environment.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrocotyle_verticillata


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

It's Hydrocotyle spp. What I have and according to the USDA, all 3 species in my region have a submersed form. So I guess I'm gonna have to experiment. I'm in humid Houston just for a locale.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've tried a local _Hydrocotyle_ that looks identicle to what you have and it did not do well for me. But that was El Natural (no CO2 and low ferts...just what the fish/food provided).

Was the _Ludwigia_ locally collected as well? It might not be true _L. glandulosa_, but a species with a varietal form similar to _L. glandulosa_. I've tried that one, high-tech adn El Natural, and it did not do well...just got gangly and green. You CAN find the true _L. palustris _here though, and it does well (and gets really red in very high light).


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

The ludwigia I purchased but I never got an ID on it. The Hydro was local.


----------

